# Cellulose Insulation Blowing In Walls



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What kind of siding does the home have? If you have wood, I would be hesitant. If it is something like vinyl or aluminum, there is not as much risk there.

Are you planning on replacing the siding anytime soon? If so, that would be the time to address the insulation questions.

What is the wall construction and where specifically in Ohio do you live?


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> What kind of siding does the home have? If you have wood, I would be hesitant. If it is something like vinyl or aluminum, there is not as much risk there.
> 
> Are you planning on replacing the siding anytime soon? If so, that would be the time to address the insulation questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

I would be very careful in blowing cellulose insulation into my walls. You could pop the nails in the drywall 
I would leave this to the pros. That what they get the big bucks for.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

merle said:


> I would be very careful in blowing cellulose insulation into my walls. You could pop the nails in the drywall
> I would leave this to the pros. That what they get the big bucks for.[/quot
> 
> 
> I agree 100 Per Cent with you.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The foam that they put into the walls with existing fiberglass, fills the voids and makes it aound tight, and can make it more air tight to make more efficient.

A reputable company will do a blower door test before and after the install. A good one will pull in every rebate available to you, which will lower your end bill.

What I would do for now, use DAp foam in the can around outlet boxes on outside walls, along with any gaps around the window and door framing. Insulate with R-15 or R-13 around rim and sill joist bays in basement or crawl. Also insulating the underneath of the floor can help to make it not radiate coolness.

Also sealing around the attic hatch, damper for bath exhaust fan, better dryer damper that looks like a mushroom. Also better sealing gaskets around entry doors, and if windows leak when closed, use 3m window film.

That should get you by this winter, but the other will help in the long run.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to worry if using a rental cellulose blower in the walls (3.5-4#), they just don't have the pressure required (unlike an attic at 1.5#). Which means; DIY in the attic, not for walls-hire it out; http://bct.eco.umass.edu/publications/by-title/cellulose-insulation-a-smart-choice/

http://www.karg.com/pdf/Insulaton_density/Dense_packing_Allwein_and_Biddle.pdf

Gary


----------

